# Simmons University Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Officer*
Simmons University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/22/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety








Simmons University Police Officers work in a team based environment to support the Simmons University Public Safety Department and the Simmons University community by providing Public Safety and Law Enforcement services with dignity and respect. Police Officers will assist in providing a safe and secure community with the highest degrees of ethics and integrity.
Police Officers will protect the lives of the Simmons University community as well as safeguard the property of Simmons University. Police Officers will enforce the regulations of Simmons University and the Massachusetts General Laws.
*Essential Functions:*
1. Protect life and property. Working as a member of a team, and in problem solving partnerships with the community, actively seeks to identify safety and security related problems and concerns and take the necessary steps to resolve those problems or concerns efficiently and effectively.
2. Respond safely and rapidly to emergency calls for police service such as reports of crimes in progress; suspected criminal activity; medical emergencies; environmental emergencies; fires, fire alarms; motion and intrusion alarms; and accidents, etc. Render aid as required. Conduct thorough initial investigations of incidents and follow up investigations as assigned. Assist Massachusetts State Police, Boston Police, Transit Police; COF Police and Public Safety service providers; Boston Fire; Boston EMS; and other public safety service as requested and/or required.
3. Enforce the laws of the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and applicable Simmons University regulations. Arrest criminal offenders when necessary and participate effectively in the subsequent court preparation and prosecution proceedings. Refer student offenders for internal disciplinary action to Student Life, Judicial Affairs, etc., and participate effectively in the University's internal disciplinary process. Assists members of the Community and in the civil and criminal court process. Assist in training of newly hired Police Officers and Public Safety Officers.
4. Prevent criminal activity in and around the University through highly visible, omnipresent police patrols. Provide and/or participate in crime prevention briefings to the community. Attend community events and speak to students, faculty and/or staff regarding strategies and tactics to stay safe.
5. Operate department communication equipment; answer telephone inquiries; receive and document reports of criminal activity; dispatch foot and mobile units; operate paging system; monitor alarm and CCTV systems.
6. Perform safety and security inspections of all campus facilities, grounds and equipment, on foot, bicycle, or motor vehicle. Assist with parking enforcement and the monitoring of parking resources.
7. The Chief of Police and/or their designee may assign other duties of Department operation and function as needed to best suit the Department and University needs.
Mandatory Position Requirements

Applicants must have successfully completed a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic police Recruit Officer Course or the Mass. State Police SSPO Academy in New Braintree MA to be eligible for POST (Peace Officers Standards and Training) certification.
Applicants must be eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63
Applicants who have completed an out-of-state full time recruit academy must have 2 years full time law enforcement experience to be eligible for a permanent exemption from the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC).
High School diploma or GED equivalent
At least 21 years old
Applicants must be able to obtain a Massachusetts Driver's License and Massachusetts Class A License to Carry
Candidates will be required to pass a comprehensive background check, psychological exam, drug test, and pre-employment medical exam
To prevent the infection and spread of COVID-19, and as an integral part of its public health and safety measures, *Simmons University requires that all successful applicants show proof of full vaccination by an FDA-approved COVID-19 vaccine before beginning employment, unless an exemption from this policy has been granted*. Applicants believing, they need an accommodation of this policy because of a disability, sincerely-held religious belief, or otherwise should inform Human Resources after an offer of employment is extended; please do not include any medical, genetic, or religious information on your application materials.
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Previous experience in law enforcement, preferably in a college or university environment
Bachelor's degree preferred
Active certification in CPR/First Aid/AED
Proficiency in Microsoft Office
Knowledge of ARMS system
Military veterans encouraged to apply
The Simmons University Public Safety Department is a 24 hour, 7 days a week operating Department. Officers may be assigned to any of the duty shifts following a four days on two days off rotating schedule. This position is also subject to mandatory overtime under certain circumstances. Holiday and weekend work is required.
The Simmons University Public Safety Department is considered an essential function to Simmons University. This position would require the incumbent to respond during emergency conditions and as such, all Officers may be called back for assignment.
*Required Application Materials:*

Resume
Salary Grade
H05
*Instructions to Applicants*: Please upload *all* applicable application materials (e.g. resume/cv, cover letter, writing sample, teaching philosophy, etc.) in the _Application Materials_ box on page 2 ("My Experience") of this application. Documents can be uploaded individually or as a combined document (e.g. PDF).
_Simmons University is committed to inclusive excellence in all aspects of an individual's community experience. As a university committed to diversity, equity, and inclusion, Simmons encourages applications from all under-represented groups. Simmons is committed to creating, developing, promoting, and enhancing inclusive hiring practices-at all levels, for all positions-ensuring diverse talent pools and the delivery of a consistent positive candidate experience. Simmons is an equal opportunity employer and is committed to continuing to develop a more diverse faculty, staff, student body, and curriculum._








Simmons is committed to excellence in education and employment through diversity.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Posted Again on 07/21


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> Posted Again on 07/21


It will likely be posted again and again.

The chickens are coming home to roost. After many years of allowing self-sponsoring to police academies (one of the worst ideas imaginable, IMO), agencies developed a narcissistic attitude, where they thought they could specify “academy trained only”, and not actually send anyone to the police academy. If you were a poor kid who had to join the military right out of high school, then get a full-time job afterwards and couldn’t afford and/or have the connections to take several months off to “self-sponsor” (as was I), you were shit out of luck, unless you were hired by a large municipal department that sent you to the academy.

Thanks to “police reform” & POST, cities and towns are now having a hard time getting recruits. What I call “special district” agencies like campus PD’s are going to have to check their attitudes about “academy trained only” and actually send people to the academy, or rely on retired state/municipal cops who kept their POST certification.

Perfect example of the Law of Unintended Consequences.


----------

